# Arnis Demo!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is an Arnis demo.  Enjoy.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1332495008049835855&q=arnis


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Dec 9, 2006)

I must be in a mood today. 

I know its a demo, and the style is near and dear to me, but I gripe yet again. The typical throw out a strike and stand there while the partner kicks the crap out of you training/demo style. There has to be a better way to train technique in a realistic way without ruining the training value by resorting to an all out brawl. There are many schools out thare where short of some point sparring, thats the bulk of training.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Dec 9, 2006)

I think that's Julia from DAV, if I'm not mistaken.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 10, 2006)

The cool thing is she is demonstrating disarms using a book as her only tool.


----------

